# Here is the list I brought in for my service visit today at 600 miles



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Dropped the car off this morning at my dealer. Was given a loaner vehicle no questions asked. Below is the list of issues I dropped the vehicle off with. I will update the post with the findings and repairs.

1. Off center steering
2. Courtesy light in trunk popping off when trunk is shut
3. Intermittent belt noise coming from the engine
4. Wind/whistling over 50mph coming from front drivers windshield area


Hopefully this gets resolved and we can get to Niagara Falls this weekend trouble free!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Let your service manager know there is a TSB for the off center steering It was listed in the CMV.net thread I posted the other day, no TSB number listed but here is the blurb:

They fixed my off center steering wheel that the Bellevue dealer demanded was not off center (oh and the toe setting was off btw... Oh yeah and there was a TSB for this...

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...-at-the-dealer-Transmission-problems.../page4


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

juvefan20 said:


> Dropped the car off this morning at my dealer. Was given a loaner vehicle no questions asked. Below is the list of issues I dropped the vehicle off with. I will update the post with the findings and repairs.
> 
> 1. Off center steering
> 
> ...


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

58kafer said:


> Let your service manager know there is a TSB for the off center steering It was listed in the CMV.net thread I posted the other day, no TSB number listed but here is the blurb:
> 
> They fixed my off center steering wheel that the Bellevue dealer demanded was not off center (oh and the toe setting was off btw... Oh yeah and there was a TSB for this...
> 
> http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...-at-the-dealer-Transmission-problems.../page4


Thanks to you is why I did not think I was totally nuts and added to it to my list :laugh:

I plan on putting up a fight if my Routan does not come out of there 100% btw. My dealer knows better after what I did to get my CC running right and that was only a lease!


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Update!

So far they did an alignment on it and found the settings to be off. The toe was off by a bit in fact. (Repaired)
The light in the trunk was also repaired.

Now the bad news, I have to take a tech for a test drive since they do no hear anything abnormal from the engine bay and same thing for the noise entering the cabin. :banghead:


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

You were smart to get the off-center wheel checked right away - I waited too long, and while I was not there when my wife took the car in, but with over 4,000 miles on the van, Volkswagen would not cover an alignment.


----------



## TokenRednek (Sep 26, 2011)

I have an 03 t&c...while it is a Chrysler and not even the same body style as the routan...the roof rack cross rails were the cause of my whistling noise...I removed them and the noise was gone...it would only create the noise at 65-90mph...so if your dealer only took it down the street...but you hear the noise on the highway...tell him to get in with you and you go and duplicate the noise if you can...I hate it when you can hear something you know is wrong but they can't find it. Then as soon as you pull off the lot...it does the noise. That's why I suggest the ride along. Hope this helps...and good luck


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

TokenRednek said:


> I have an 03 t&c...while it is a Chrysler and not even the same body style as the routan...the roof rack cross rails were the cause of my whistling noise...I removed them and the noise was gone...it would only create the noise at 65-90mph...so if your dealer only took it down the street...but you hear the noise on the highway...tell him to get in with you and you go and duplicate the noise if you can...I hate it when you can hear something you know is wrong but they can't find it. Then as soon as you pull off the lot...it does the noise. That's why I suggest the ride along. Hope this helps...and good luck


No roof racks on the 2010 models, except the Premium. Mine whistles without the roof rack. It sounds like the window on the driver's side.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Locating a leaking door gasket*

An easy way to find an air leak is to put a radio outside of the van and go around the door seals of the closed doors with a mechanics stethoscope, or a piece of tubing. Where the sound from the radio is loudest is where the gasket is not sealing correctly (and can cause a whistle at speed), then you can point out the leak ot the service people. This should also work for a windshield leak. Hope this helps.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> An easy way to find an air leak is to put a radio outside of the van and go around the door seals of the closed doors with a mechanics stethoscope, or a piece of tubing. Where the sound from the radio is loudest is where the gasket is not sealing correctly (and can cause a whistle at speed), then you can point out the leak ot the service people. This should also work for a windshield leak. Hope this helps.


That's a good idea! I always use 2" wide blue painters tape around doors, windows while trying to find a leak. I'd start by putting tape across the top of the windshield where it meets the roof, there's a good 1/4" gap there, then go down one side, then the other, etc... until you finally cover what is making the noise. At some point you'll either find the wind noise or have taped your entire Routan blue.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I like what I am reading. Hopefully onces I ride along the tech will hear it too. I think they just don't know what to listen for in my case. (I am trying to be a good guy and give them the benfit of the doubt.)

They still have my car as of today since power was lost at the dealer


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

juvefan20 said:


> 2. Courtesy light in trunk popping off when trunk is shut


I had this problem too, as well as a loose antenna. Both were easily fixed by the dealer at my 2,000 mile courtesy check.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Update:

Additional to my list I had brought the vehicle in for a minor scratch on the bumper and chip on the edge of the drivers side door. They decided to make a minor touch up into a full paint job the door. 

I am talking to the dealer right now and advised them that it is not acceptable to have a car with 600 miles on it that I did not damage, they are working on a solution but in the meanwhile I am so unhappy with everything I can't even describe it. Ever since my service writer moved from my current dealership to another my last 2 visits have been horrible and needless to say I don't plan on visiting the dealer again. The problem at hand now is that I have a damaged new car that is 20 days old and I know from my experience with paint it will not look same after the repair. 

Any suggestions how I should handle this is appreciated, and if you are wondering why I did not repair the car myself being the I do this type of work on the side is due to me being booked solid taking care of others peoples cars that I did not have time for my own :banghead:


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

"so unhappy with everything I can't even describe it..." 
Perhaps some perspective will help you find the words. 

*Top Most Stressful Life experiences: 


1. Spouse Death 
2. Divorce 
3. Marriage Separation 
4. Jail term 
5. Death of a loved one 
6. Injury or illness 
7. Marriage 
8. Job loss 
9. Pregnancy 
10. Retirement/Change of financial status


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

napman41 said:


> "so unhappy with everything I can't even describe it..."
> Perhaps some perspective will help you find the words.
> 
> *Top Most Stressful Life experiences:
> ...


 I was being over the top there. Just frustrated at the moment. VWOA is not involved since today is day 7 and still no word on my car. At this point I am happy driving a loaner 2012 Town and Country and when the issue is resolved so be it.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

So they fixed the off center alignment, fixed the light, but couldn't hear the window noise or belt noise. Where did the scatch come from? And why was it at the dealer for more than one afternoon for those two repairs? If they can't hear the noise, then why leave it there anyway. Why didn't you pick it up and report back later if the noise continues?


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I had picked up the car with a couple nicks on the drivers side sliding door. I mentioned to the sales rep who is a buddy of mine and he insisted that they take care of it. I had told they could just give me a bottle of touch up and I would take care of it but again they wanted to make the car perfect in good faith. The car was at the dealer because the body shop (In house) rather than touching the car up decided without my consent to repaint the whole door and blend the entire side of the car. On top of that the paint had run in it. 

The car is still there and today is day 8. I do have good news though. I got in contact with the person who is in charge of all operations, when I told him what was going he said he was looking into it. Fortunately for me he was a very polite and professional person. He called me within a half hour and told me to come and pick a new car which I will be doing today. 

He advised me the errors on my car occurred due to new employees and said my car should never had that amount of work done to it paint wise, and if it did need I needed to sign something authorizing the repaint. Hopefully if all goes smooth by Friday I will be picking up my second new Routan in the last 4 weeks. I feel bad for making a fuss since there are people I am close with that work at that dealer but business is business and I was not about take the depreciation on the car due to poor body work that was not my fault or that of my wife. This was a lesson hard learned that in the future I will not sign any papers if that car is not perfect when delivered and second if I find a minor issue I will take care of it myself. 

Thanks to all who listened to me through and hopefully I did not get on anyone's nerves.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

juvefan20 said:


> told me to come and pick a new car which I will be doing today


 Dorschel?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

juvefan20 said:


> I had picked up the car with a couple nicks on the drivers side sliding door. I mentioned to the sales rep who is a buddy of mine and he insisted that they take care of it. I had told they could just give me a bottle of touch up and I would take care of it but again they wanted to make the car perfect in good faith. The car was at the dealer because the body shop (In house) rather than touching the car up decided without my consent to repaint the whole door and blend the entire side of the car. On top of that the paint had run in it.
> 
> The car is still there and today is day 8. I do have good news though. I got in contact with the person who is in charge of all operations, when I told him what was going he said he was looking into it. Fortunately for me he was a very polite and professional person. He called me within a half hour and told me to come and pick a new car which I will be doing today.
> 
> ...


 
Don't forget to take your dead pedal out and put it in your NEW Routan!


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Don't worry  

I am heading over to the dealer tonight to clean out my old Routan and they are presenting me with 2 vans to drive and look over that are being cleaned right now. 

I am very thankful my dealer came around and understood I just wanted a clean van and was not looking for a payout or something.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

napman41 said:


> "so unhappy with everything I can't even describe it..."
> Perhaps some perspective will help you find the words.
> 
> *Top Most Stressful Life experiences:
> ...


 Here, fixed it for you :thumbup:


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

71sbeetle said:


> Here, fixed it for you :thumbup:


 haha, you know what I mean. I am laughing about it right now as I still drive around in a 12 Town and Country


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

OP did you end up getting a replacement? I took my wife's Routan in for the "off center" steering and they agreed that it was way off and they did an alignment. Much better now!


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Yes I got a new Routan on Friday. I actually ended up with an SE wRSE this time around. Funny thing is this one was missing an engine cover. I would love to know what the heck does this dealer do to the cars on their lot. Needless to say both my VW's will only see the dealer for major warranty. I will do my own maintenance on my own dime so I can same my sanity. 

Glad to hear your alignment was taken care of, my new one is actually good with that and has no wind noise issues :thumbup:


----------



## gtrinker (Dec 30, 2005)

*Off Center Steering and Alignment*

Curious if you have the TSB number for the off center steering. 

I brought my 2010 Routan in three times for an alignment in two months. The dealer kept the car for four days this last time -- aligned it three times, rotated the tires onto every side of the car, measured all sorts of things, checked pressure in the rack and the power steering pump. I was told today that it pulls to the right by design...to add further insult (and the service rep was quoting the VW tech) it is so if you fall asleep you won't have a head on collision. That is called poking the bear. I kept my cool, but told the rep that we both know that is BS. He said that they took out their service Routan and it pulled as well. I asked for the number for VWOA and we will see what they can do.

In Googling the issue I see only two threads on the issue with no resolution.

Three times without a repair is Lemon Law territority, just need to demonstrate that it is a substantial safety issue.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

gtrinker said:


> Curious if you have the TSB number for the off center steering.
> 
> I brought my 2010 Routan in three times for an alignment in two months. The dealer kept the car for four days this last time -- aligned it three times, rotated the tires onto every side of the car, measured all sorts of things, checked pressure in the rack and the power steering pump. I was told today that it pulls to the right by design...to add further insult (and the service rep was quoting the VW tech) it is so if you fall asleep you won't have a head on collision. That is called poking the bear. I kept my cool, but told the rep that we both know that is BS. He said that they took out their service Routan and it pulled as well. I asked for the number for VWOA and we will see what they can do.
> 
> ...



I PM'd a guy on another forum (www.chryslerminivan.net) to see if he can get me the TSB#. If I do get it I'll post it here for all to have at their disposal. The "by design" is a load of you know what. If I don't hear anything, call your local (or a few) Chrysler dealers and ask them about the TSB for the "Off Center Steering", and see if they can fax it to you or email it. Then PROUDLY take it to your service writer and let him have a gander at it. This type of stuff really gets my goat. Most service writers and techs don't like to be told what the problem is, I can understand that.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

gtrinker said:


> Curious if you have the TSB number for the off center steering.
> 
> I brought my 2010 Routan in three times for an alignment in two months. The dealer kept the car for four days this last time -- aligned it three times, rotated the tires onto every side of the car, measured all sorts of things, checked pressure in the rack and the power steering pump. I was told today that it pulls to the right by design...to add further insult (and the service rep was quoting the VW tech) it is so if you fall asleep you won't have a head on collision. That is called poking the bear. I kept my cool, but told the rep that we both know that is BS. He said that they took out their service Routan and it pulled as well. I asked for the number for VWOA and we will see what they can do.
> 
> ...


I drove the van again last night and it still pulls slighty to the right after they aligned it. Not as bad as it was before but definately still noticeable.


----------

